Ask HN: Do you know any other website similar to distill.pub? - behnamoh
======
billconan
"similar" means similar topic or similar interactivity?

similar interactivity:

[https://epiphany.pub/@shi-yan/introduction](https://epiphany.pub/@shi-
yan/introduction)

[https://www.smart-biology.com/](https://www.smart-biology.com/)

[https://mathigon.org/](https://mathigon.org/)

[http://immersivemath.com/ila/index.html](http://immersivemath.com/ila/index.html)

[https://textbooks.math.gatech.edu/ila/](https://textbooks.math.gatech.edu/ila/)

similar topic

[https://ruder.io/](https://ruder.io/)

~~~
behnamoh
Thank you so much! I meant both similar interactivity and topic. Your links
are helpful. :)

